# بطانيات للبرد باللوان جذابه وثقيله وفروو حلوووه البطانيه مكونه من سته قطع



## مسوقة26 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم والرحمة
البرد جا جايبه احلى البطانيات للبرد باللوان جذابه وثقيله وفروو حلوووه البطانيه مكونه من سته قطع مخدتين صغيره ومخدتين كبيره شرشف مغاط للحاااف
اوصل للجميع مناطق المملكه وخارجه عن طريق شركات الشحن زاجل الشملاني الما الصاعدي


التوصيل يوم وآحد بالأسبـــوع فقط يوم الآربعــاء

هذا صورة مسج من احد تعااملي 





:ق0:




1






2






3





4





5






6






7






8







9






10







اسآآال الله ان يرزقني الرزق الحلااااااال..:ق0:


----------

